# Campsites in the south of france



## 109570 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am planning on visiting the South of France this summer (early Aug).
I would like to hear from people who have stayed on good campsites.
Either next to Spain on the Med or on the Atlantic coast as far south as you can get.

I tow a caravan (I hope people will still talk to me) but would imagine that motorhome owners would have more experience of these sites because of the distance involved.

My wife and I are early 40s and we have a 7 and 9 year old boys (both busy).

Preferably 400 pitch size, near the beach, with a good pool (slides), quiet late at night and reasonably priced.
Not much to ask eh!

If anyone can help I would be most greatful!

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed at http://www.camping-des-mures.com/ in the past should fit your needs, if you wish to camp 'au bord de mer' or on the beach it is advisable to book asap.

Lots to do and see in the area


----------



## 109570 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow!

what a site! Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I want to book right now, but i'll have to check with the boss to see if she agrees.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

We went here http://www.les-sablons.com/camping/accueil.html the year before last, it is right on the beach.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dave - of course we'll talk to you :lol: :lol: 

Although I don't know the sites suggested and they do look like all singing all dancing ones suitable for the children, they do look a bit expensive  

It may be that we are used to going a bit out of season and do not need beaches etc. so municipals suit us most of the time. 

What ever you choose I hope you and the youngsters have a lovely time.

Safe travelling

Sue


----------



## 109570 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sue et-al

Thanks for your input

Expensive, but we are governed by the dreaded school holidays

Thanks all

I am very impressed with this site and the amount of views/replies

Dave


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Having been to both of those areas in recent years, don't dream of driving on a Saturday in August. It's just one traffic jam near the coast.

Travelling midweek saves a lot of time and stress... Been there, done that!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Swanseadave and welcome 

Stick around as you say there many aspects here that can benefit caravan owners as well 

We do have a sister site dedicated to caravans as well, take a look http://www.caravanfacts.com/

Do stick around here as well though, you never know we might convince you that motorhomes are the way to go  - Only kidding - Or am I 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 109570 (Jan 29, 2008)

*caravan facts site*

Thanks Rob, I found it and logged on about an earlier this evening. Nowhere near as many users though

I still haven't found the site to tick all the boxes my wife has put in my way so any other suggestions will be gratefully received.

(Thanks also for the advice on the traffic as well)

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Just be aware you reaching the limit of posts a new member can make, you have only left. The reason I mention this and considering you caravan as apposed to motor home I’m not sure whether it will benefit, but best I suggest it anyway.

If you subscribe you can then access the campsite data base we have, members have been adding sites regularly and it grown to a huge resource covering all of Europe.

Your choice, it costs only a tenner to subscribe and also you can discounts at the site shop etc.

Please if you decide to go that way and still do not find a site - which is unlikely - don’t hold this advice against me.

Good luck with the search whichever way you decide.

Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*School Holidays*



SwanseaDave said:


> Expensive, but we are governed by the dreaded school holidays
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave,

WHY?

Trev.


----------



## 109613 (Jan 31, 2008)

SwanseaDave said:


> I am planning on visiting the South of France this summer (early Aug).
> I would like to hear from people who have stayed on good campsites.
> Either next to Spain on the Med or on the Atlantic coast as far south as you can get.
> 
> ...


August is a tough month ( booking) for the southern coast, and high priced as well. My favorite is the beach at Agay on the N98. just south of Saint Raphael about 15 min.

Its the best by far on the Cote d'Azur ...not so crowded early in the morning, and you can park right next to the beach. 
Camping places are minutes away, most with pool and such. Average costs for that area are 30 Euros and up for August.

You have to book latest march-April to be sure of a place. But its worth the effort because your close to some the most beautiful areas of Provence.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Few on here to look at.

http://www.eurocamp.co.uk/?source=FEB0108FAM

We went here a couple of years ago, had a great time.

http://www.eurocamp.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=Campsites.ResortOverView&ver=1&Mastercode=376


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Hello there,

Highly recomended

Domaine Naiades < Click here

We have been staying here for 20 years or so. Booked again for this summer.

Would be ideal for your children. It has a mini water park, toddlers pool and many childrens play areas. The heated Olympic size pool is superb.

Plots are arranged on the hillsides and it is away from the bustle of the beach and main road. Despite this you can still walk to the beach or even to Port Grimaud where you can get a boat accross the Golf to St. Tropez, with no traffic or parking nightmares.

If you want to camp on the beach there is Praries de la mer or camping de la plage. However, none of these are anything near as good as Naiades.

Bon Vacances
Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

SwanseaDave said:


> I am planning on visiting the South of France this summer (early Aug).
> 
> Dave


Have alook at the Brasilia in canet we stayed there many times with our caravan and have returned over and over as its so nice. you have a virtually private beach and river and the site is pretty quiet.

http://www.brasilia.fr/uk/bra-t1200.php

dont be too put off. My advice is if you have to take school hols and we do as wife teaches and we have 3 kids, take the last two or three weeks of our hols. The french seem to be concentrating on last two weeks of july and 1st two aug now and some sites even revert to mid or low season rates after the big bash around 12 Aug.
Make your arrangements so you never ever ever have to travel on any sat sun in the 1st two of aug. You will regret it !!!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave. We spent last September at Des Mures and have booked again for this September. If you ring them ask for Andy he is scottish but has lived in the south of France for many years, very friendly chap.
I understand what you are saying about school hols, but August is murder along the coast, used to be the N98 but parts have been renumbered, I think its now the D559. If you do go, don't be tempted to drive into St Tropez, you will sit in a traffic jam for hours and then not be able to park, as someone has said, take the boat. 
Cheers Sid.


----------

